# Irish Indo's Top 10 in East of Ireland



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 10, 2016)

Ireland's Ancient East: Top 10 Attractions - Independent.ie

I'd not agree with all of this and there is FANTASTIC stuff in the Midwest, West and N.I.

But interesting.

EDIT
I didn't know this


> *Top tip*
> 
> Things can get a little pricey with heritage attractions, particularly if you have the family in tow. Luckily, half of the sights featured on these pages are managed by the OPW, which means admission is free on the first Wednesday of every month (see heritageireland.ie for full details). You can also save money with a Heritage Card - €25 buys access to all OPW sites for one year (it's €10 for children, or €60 for families with up to five kids).


----------



## svalbard (Jul 11, 2016)

Newgrange, Rock of Cashel, and Kilkenny for the food(Rinnicinni's not Campagne would be my choice) would all be good to visit. The rest are bog standard tourist attractions.

Go South West and West for the real good food, sights and craic.


----------

